
Show HN: KubePlus API Add-On – Like AWS CloudFormation/Terraform, for Kubernetes - devkulkarni
https://github.com/cloud-ark/kubeplus
======
devkulkarni
Hey community,

We are looking for feedback on KubePlus API Add-on ([https://github.com/cloud-
ark/kubeplus](https://github.com/cloud-ark/kubeplus)), which is our on-going
work for declarative platform stack creation using Custom Resources on
Kubernetes. For popular cloud platforms, there have been tools like AWS
CloudFormation and Terraform that enable ‘as-Code’ creation of infrastructure
stacks. With KubePlus our goal is to provide similar experience on Kubernetes
simplifying the discovery and use of Kubernetes Custom Resources.

Your thoughts, comments and general feedback on KubePlus is much appreciated.

